# Laughery Valley Fish & Game Club 3D shoot



## briands79 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sunday August 19th 2012 Laughery Valley Fish and Game club will hold their August 3d archery shoot. Sighn ins start at 8am and go till 12pm. This is a 30 target course with rinehart targets. Food will be onsite. 4852 South friendship Rd Versailles Indiana 47042. More info contact Brian Smith 812-621-0267 or Jeff Cherry 812-593-5640


----------

